# I-Worm/VB.GG



## xyz1403 (May 19, 2007)

Hi, This msg is for src2206
My PC is infected by I-worm/VB.GG. I have cleaned these several times by using AVG Antivirus. However it heals the sys but then shows the same threat again after 10mins. I was checking the net for solution and came across a message from src2206 in thinkdigit.com. I have downloaded hijack this and ran a complete scan. Below is the log file

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:02:23 AM, on 5/19/2007
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Pls help!!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF,
Please post you log in the HJT help area.
Before you do follow these steps:
(Updated!) IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting A Log


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day xyz1403...Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Adding to what *Go The Power* has advised you to do...it would also be an idea to reboot the computer in 'Safe Mode' and run a _FULL _ AVG™ scan from there...then continue with *The 5 Steps* as instructed.

Kind Regards,


----------

